# Gurkha Grand Envoy Toro Cigar Review - Terrible



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This cigar had terrible draw and then after about an inch into the cigar the wrapper began pealing apart from the ash end. Gurkhas are ok but thi...

Read the full review here: Gurkha Grand Envoy Toro Cigar Review - Terrible


----------

